# Which puppy food?



## Emmyboo (Feb 15, 2016)

My male pup, Renegade, is currently eating Blue Buffalo puppy food. My sister told me it was a great food. After doing more research I've learned that it is decent but too rich for many puppies. Also, that their ingredients lists can be unreliable. Renegade has been on it for 2 weeks now. (I know, he was too young when we got him at 6 1/2 weeks, a mistake I won't make with any future pups). His stools have ranged from pure diarrhea to just very soft. They don't seem to be consistently getting better. He has plenty of energy just tummy troubles. He also gets pretty smelly burps though that could be from eating too fast. Talked to the vet, she said he was clear of all parasites when we did a fecal test and to try the food for a couple more weeks to see if he adjusts. She recommended Science Diet and said that it is more affordable but after researching it, I learned that it isn't very good and many dogs have issues on it. 

So now, I am researching other options in case the BB doesn't work out. I've been using Dogfoodadvisor.com to compare food and it's a bit confusing wading through all the ingredients. And trying to find one that I convince my mom is worth the cost. She is a little miffed that she spent over $50 on a 30lb bag that we probably won't be using all of. Oh well, my sister uses it with her small breed dogs with great success so we can give it to her. She's had a terrible time keeping weight on her chihuahua and this is the only food so far that the dog actually gains weight on. 

I'm trying to find something that's a little cheaper than the most expensive but better quality than what we've always fed our dogs(Purina and Ol'Roy, etc.). 

I was searching on chewy.com and was interested in Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy. 

I know some people on here use it. Almost all the reviews were awesome. I would like some accounts from people who have used it here, pros and cons. The only downside of it that I can tell is that I don't think it is available near me in stores so I would have to order it off of chewy.com

I would also appreciate any recommendations on similarly good foods that are about that price or cheaper. 

Renegade is my first large breed puppy that isn't a mutt and will be prone to health issues and I wish to do right by him as much as I can. 

Thank you.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Uhh well you see no one here is going to be able to give you any good advice until we have a thorough understanding of your pups physical attributes. So you will need to post more pictures 

Just teasing (and trying to see more pics of that cutie!!!)

Fromm is fantastic. Good company. Ive used some of their products and no complaints here. You might also want to look into Victor. Lots of people here feed that with good results and it's pretty affordable.

Also don't forget to try and work some fresh foods into your dog's diet! That's one of the best things you can do for them 
5 Steps to Upgrading Your Dog's Commercial Dog Food Diet | Whole Dog Journal


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

My puppy is on the Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy and we love it - she's 14 weeks and has done well on it the entire time. Poops are always solid and she seems to love it (my other dogs always want a taste when I doll out dinner!). It's just the right size for training treats, too - we like to use it to train with her at home when there are no distractions. She earns a portion of her dinner this way. My middle dog is on another variety of Fromm and his coat is gorgeous, great stools, and he drools every time his bowl is filled!


----------



## Emmyboo (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for responding.  I'll have to look up Victor as well so I have many options. Fromm sounds pretty good and most people's pups that I've heard about in reviews and some from this forum seem to do really well on it. I think it will be my first option to change Renegade to unless my research unearths some other food that appeals more to me. 

And of course I can post some more pics of his physical attributes. Purely professionally of course.  

I just posted quite a few over in the introductions part of the forum but I'll post a couple here too. I know I love tons of puppy pics.


----------



## Robhd41 (Oct 31, 2015)

I ( well my pup) had the same problem with BB. I switch to Fromm Large Breed Gold grain free. Eli did and is continuing to do fantastic on it. For the past two months I have been mixing in half origen 6 fish on my vets recommendation just to slow his growth a bit. He 7 months old today and he's 88 pounds. Good luck. I know it's a little frustrating trying to decide on a brand.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

My three favorites for quality vs price are Fromm, Victor, and Earthborn. Earthborn was especially good for my GSD with a sensitive stomach. I feed Fromm now and he does fine on it, but his stool quality was probably best on Earthborn.


----------



## harveydent123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey
Dog Foods should not be selected on the basis of reviews of any un-professional. You have to keep an eye on what to give your puppy by keeping in mind all the perspectives. 
Every dog has its own body structure, breed, age and activity level and the particular dog food is given to them only on these basis not on the general recommendation. 
I would personally suggest you Taste of the Wild Dry Dog Food Series as it is one the best product in market and there are also many positive responses from the real users or buyers. It might cost you but it is a value for money product for your dog. Secondly, you should also consult a dog doctor regarding diet plan.
If you have any other query regarding dog training, guides, food etc, you can checkout my blog. 
dogtrainingblog.com

I have just written an informative blog on the best dog food for yorkies also. 
Here is the link.
dogtrainingblog.com/best-dog-food-for-yorkies/

Enjoy your day with your little one.


----------



## dogsandbooks (Mar 17, 2016)

I give my older Sheltie/Papillion dog kibble from Fromm or Candidae. Her poop is great on those brands. I also give fresh food that's safe for dogs. Sometimes I add some virgin coconut oil as well. 

Initially, I gave my GSD puppy the Blue Buffalo Puppy food since that's what the breeder used, but I noticed the puppy's poop was soft and he had to as many as five times a day. Now we've switched to Orijen.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Fromm.


----------



## thaemcee2 (Jan 20, 2016)

I used Fromm LBP Gold for about 2 months on my pup who is now almost 5.5 months, everything started out great.... then the end of her poops mysteriously became soft, only the very end...after cutting back on her Fromms thinking it was too much, and eliminating her treats, it continued, so we switched to Taste of the Wild High Praire Puppy and her poops are harder and better formed than they were on the Fromms...regardless, you have to see which works best with your pup...Fromms, Victor, TOTW, Orijen...cant go wrong, although Orijen is very expensive....also look at dogfoodadvisor they explain in detail and review each food.


----------



## whitneyk1719 (Dec 2, 2015)

I just recently posted a poll on which food they (the readers) preferred out of Fromm, Orijen, and Acana. You can find it on my profile. The reason I chose Fromm, other than getting the info from the others experience with it, is for their background. Quality food, made in the USA, family owned since 1904, and from what I've researched no dry dog food recalls to date. They did have a recall in March on their wet canned dog food which was voluntary for not containing the recommended levels of vitamins and minerals, and for possibly having too much Vitamin D. With a company with morals like that, as long as they have quality food, why not choose them? But that's just my personal preference. Here are some links that I found while researching that helped me. Best of luck!

15 Dry Dog Food Brands That Have Never Had A Recall
Fromm Dog Food Recall | March 2016

Edited to add: I just ordered my first bag that should be arriving today. I'll let you know how it goes if I remember to, lol.


----------

